# Almera misting up and dampness



## PhilA (Nov 2, 2009)

I have an 05 4 door Almera saloon, I noticed some dampness around the inside of both rear doors. 

Checking around the doors on the outside , I noticed a problem with the rubber window seals on each side. In the corner where the seals meet along the top of the window, the rubber seal falls short about 6mm.

This leaves a gap where I suspect rain is getting in and making its way around the door seals.

Has anyone seen this with almera's or any other cars ?

Another problem with is it is the rear window de-mister not working. I have found some breaks in the lines ,I will go about repairing and hopefully it will work again. ...Anyone have expericence with this job ?

I heard about a sealant I can get from motor factors for the window seals.

Thanks for any help,
Phil


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The window seals being a bit short won't let moisture in as long as the plastic liner behind the door trim is good and the drain holes are clear. My Pulsar was built with short rubbers and has never given a problem by letting in moisture, any water should just run down the door and out of the drain holes at the bottom. Are your door rubbers in good condition and the door adjusted in tight to the body? If not you may be getting water past the door seals. The repair kits that you can get for rear demisters seem to work ok. Check that you are getting power to the terminals on the demister grid as well. Best of luck.


----------



## PhilA (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks pulsar86 for reply. Is it easy to adjust the doors if they need adjusting ? 

I got the haynes manual so it should help a little for some jobs.

I am getting 12v to the rear window grid ,i downloaded pdf and it was showing a constant feed of 12v with the ground being switched on when the heater is to be used. I'm a bit confused because on my almera the 12v only appears when i press the rear heater switch on the dashboard.

The car has a lot of dampness about in it,the back seats are damp and i had to take the carpet out of the boot to dry it , there was water under the spare tyre.

Cant wait to get the prob sorted and then go about somehow getting dampness stench out of it.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you checked the trunk seal?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Have you checked the trunk seal?


Yes, I would tend to agree with the trunk being the culprit here unless your whole damn car was leaking. Check out all the rear seals and maybe lights too, underbody (trunk area). It sounds like your leak is fairly bad.

PS: Was it ever in an accident?


----------



## PhilA (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks guys for replies so far.

Good call on the trunk seal. I found a tiny trace of water under the seal, overnight a good drop accumaleted where the spare wheels goes. 

I got some sealant in motor factors,although have been told may have to replace the seal.

I'm just ok at diy ,anyone know if this is a trickly job?

Also i repaired some lines in the back window heater, but its still not doing its job although its getting 12v to one side..any guesses here? plan is to check for more broken lines...

doing me head in!! would appreciate any guidance offered


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You can check the grid with a multimeter set to ohms, if the circuit is complete it will give a reading if you hold one probe to each terminal on the grid, if there is a break the meter won't show a reading.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

pulsar86 said:


> You can check the grid with a multimeter set to ohms, if the circuit is complete it will give a reading if you hold one probe to each terminal on the grid, if there is a break the meter won't show a reading.


Or you can use a magnifying glass and examine the grid thoroughly. You should be able to see the break with it.


----------

